# 1996 automatic shift lever/starting problem



## wwadvice (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm having a hard time getting my shift lever to get into park properly.

Most of the time when I try to start the car it won't start unless I push the shift lever forward toward the park position. Sometimes I really have to jam it hard in the park position for it to engage properly.

Once that is done, the car starts up normally.

As well, when I move it from park to drive (and back again) it feels real sticky and difficult to move.

I'm assuming it's accumulation of dirt and grime but not sure what needs to be done.


----------



## wizkid1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Check under the hood near the front of the transmission there is the shift lever on the transmission 1997 Nissan Altima Problem Neutral Safety Switch you will want to spray some wd 40 on it or grease it in some way. you can also adjust the slack in the cable there and also there is a bolt underneath the plastic trim inside the car towards the front of the shiftier.


if you still have problems replace that switch in the link. (neutral saftey switch)


----------

